# Smoked a Fattie, wow! (Q-View)



## biskitz (Aug 29, 2008)

Smoked my first fattie after reading about them all day.

Went with mild Emge sausage, egg, velveta and mozzarella cheeses, jalepeno, and bacon.  Smoked a little under 3 hours at 250 degrees.  

Threw a chicken breast on the fire box at the end and enjoyed the smoker fare with some garden maters and corn.


Amazing eats,.. thanks for the ideas!!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 29, 2008)

Dang brother, looks fantastic. I am gonna deal ya your very first points. Do us all a favor and head over to the role call forum  and tell us a lil about yourself, family, what ya do, and what ya use to smoke your foods. Its kinda tradition, and it will keep  Richtee from yellin at ya!..He is the "roll call cop"!


----------



## wutang (Aug 29, 2008)

Looking good.  It will be the first of many-they are addictive


----------



## erain (Aug 29, 2008)

u have been annointed with the fatty fever. you will be making many more i believe. looks good!!! great job thks for sharing!!!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 29, 2008)

watch out! those fatties are really addictive! Looks Great .............


----------



## big game cook (Aug 29, 2008)

man that looks great. ill have to do one up with some hot stuffings. nice bacon weave.


----------



## chef_boy812 (Aug 29, 2008)

welcome, to the fattie nation.

they combos are endless, I am sure you will be posting you recipes left and right. 

 Nice weave, that is definately a fattie at the 12th grade level.


----------



## solar (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks fantastic, well done!!  Can't wait to do one Sunday.


----------



## coyote (Aug 29, 2008)

we would like to know where YOU got this fattie that made you say WOW..THE D.E.A.


----------



## smokin365 (Aug 31, 2008)

Looks great! im gonna have to try the weave one of these days.


----------



## ptjd (Sep 1, 2008)

Good looking!


----------

